# Sticky  t-touch owners might find this useful



## tomee

http://watchmakingblog.com/2009/03/04/what-every-t-touch-owner-should-know/


----------



## LUW

VERY interesting! Never had that occur to mine but is great to know that it has an easy fix.


----------



## leewmeister

Good info there. Thanks for posting it. :-!


----------



## seanpiper

Oh dear.... T-Touch synchronizing is the number one reason, in my opinion, why Tissot got such a bad reputation over these watches.

We've spent hundreds of thousands of dollars trying to educate our consumers on how to perform this little task, and it just never seems to sink in. The number of times I've had to deal with an unhappy customer whose T Touch has been into repair 4 or 5 times, and every time it's been for synchro; a job that anyone who's read the instructions could do in about two minutes.

This is actually the main reason we now have the sister website (www.t-touch.com). It allows us to direct consumers to a site where they can watch video of the procedure with watch in hand. We've even produced a DVD instructional that all purchasers receive, and synchro is the first thing on the disc.

Yet still.... most people either don't understand the process, or are unaware it was even possible. No offense intended to anyone here, but it seems to me most buyers of T Touch are not inclined to sit down and take in instructions. Certainly not very likely to read an instruction book?!? Very frustrating!!

This blog post seems like an added resource that could prove useful though.

End of rant


----------



## freakinbock

Maybe do something with the package? For example, something that the customer will definitely read before unwrapping a watch. Big red letters "Read before use!!!" etc?


----------



## rajnikhil

That was really helpful, my watch did have this problem and got it fixed at an AD but he didn't say me what he did. Now I know what he did, Thanks a lot.


----------



## hutchbat

Thank you! i know a bit of people who will find this post very useful. thanks to share


----------



## Martin Daler

surely this is just an indictment of the Tissot sales network? Assuming most Tissot watches are purchased via official Tissot outlets, this is a classic example of where they could ADD VALUE to the brand. Remember the old trueism - the customer is always right. Having worked in sales I hated this phrase, knowing full-well that customers are seldom right! Except, of course, that their perceptions, however wrong-headed, are what drive their purchase decisions and what they tell their friends about the product. Those perceptions are the concrete reality on which sales are founded. If the Tissot sales outlets can't do a proper handover ceremony with their customers, pamper them, make them feel special and EDUCATE them about their new hi-tech watch then you might as well just cut out these highly paid middlemen.
How else does Tissot justify having a cartel dealer network if not to add value to the brand?


----------



## hyperhad123

Great info. I'm printing this and putting it in my files for when/if it happens to mine.


----------



## TalllPaul

Great help this. I set the digital clock and the hands decided to show a different time and I wasn't sure why. Now I do


----------



## Wldct69

When mine went out of synq I googled how to fix it. At first I thought it was ruined....I'm about to purchase my second T-Touch watch! It's my favorite.


----------



## Brandon Mills

What are some of the symptoms of an uncalibrated T-Touch? I am trying to get a good deal on one that the hands just go where ever they want when you activate the crystal. When the crystal isn't activated the watch works fine. Should I go ahead and buy it at a much reduced price and calibrate it or is there something else that is going on here?


----------



## Brandon Mills

Well I was kind of hoping to get a reply before i took the plunge. I am waiting for it to be shipped to me before I can find out if my gamble was worth it. Pretty sure the owner just had a T-Touch that needs to be calibrated and he was too lazy to look up how to do it. I'm hoping that this is the case and that I didn't buy a broken watch.


----------



## Lemper

I have a t-touch and this proved very useful. Thanks OP!


----------



## Valdus

Funny... The synchronizing procedure is clearly detailed in the manual, with causes and effects. Looks like nobody is reading the manuals?! The tactile watches have a very simple and intuitive manual, though.


----------



## watch4maker.com

tomee said:


> Tick Talk » What every T-Touch owner should know


Excelent blog my friend.
I open hundred of Tissot Touch series watch including the Seatouch.
This watch is very sensitive with moisture and high temprature.
The watches with moisture i can repair it but the watches with high temprature make a big damage in Cirquit sensors and and make a big damage on Glass.
Tissot give a temprature warning at 55 celcious.In this temprature destroy the Indium film on the glass and you must send it to Swatch group service for Service.
The synchro is a problem with the tissot touch series but this happened when the battery is on the END and the user touch the Compass Function,because this function need energy and the Battery cant give it and reset the hands Memory.
Anything you need i am ready to help you.

Thanks


----------



## sharz

My temperature tests - Tissot T-Touch Expert (no problems after tests, only the battery was ''dead''):


















watch4maker.com said:


> Excelent blog my friend.
> I open hundred of Tissot Touch series watch including the Seatouch.
> This watch is very sensitive with moisture and high temprature.
> The watches with moisture i can repair it but the watches with high temprature make a big damage in Cirquit sensors and and make a big damage on Glass.
> Tissot give a temprature warning at 55 celcious.In this temprature destroy the Indium film on the glass and you must send it to Swatch group service for Service.
> The synchro is a problem with the tissot touch series but this happened when the battery is on the END and the user touch the Compass Function,because this function need energy and the Battery cant give it and reset the hands Memory.
> Anything you need i am ready to help you.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Black5

Brandon Mills said:


> What are some of the symptoms of an uncalibrated T-Touch? I am trying to get a good deal on one that the hands just go where ever they want when you activate the crystal. When the crystal isn't activated the watch works fine. Should I go ahead and buy it at a much reduced price and calibrate it or is there something else that is going on here?


This seems normal. The hands are meant to move and point at the function that is active when the touch is activated. Maybe it just seems random?



sharz said:


> My temperature tests - Tissot T-Touch Expert (no problems after tests, only the battery was ''dead''):
> 
> View attachment 1900490
> 
> View attachment 1900498


Why would you do this?
I get the -17.7c if you are a mountain climber or an explorer, but 70c ? If reading while wearing the watch you would most likely be dead before the watch reached either of these anyway.
I find the temperature function effectively useless as it is affected by your body temperature unless you remove the watch and leave it for about 10 minutes to acclimatise.
I believe that this is due to the location of the sensor whereas most other ABC watches locate the sensor on top or on the side of the watch where body temperature has less of an impact.


----------



## jrighter

Thanks for the link, very useful!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Great bit of information there,


----------



## nfetterly

THanks! I don't need it now, but nice to know...


----------



## 1afc

TalllPaul said:


> Great help this. I set the digital clock and the hands decided to show a different time and I wasn't sure why. Now I do


I have the first model T Touch and it is still going strong. 
One thing the first model watch does not have is a second time zone but I hacked the SYNCHRO and set the hands, not to 12 o clock but to the time in my home location. Bingo analog and digital are different times.

Only problem is that the alarm works on the digital time so if you need that you will need to have the digital as local time and analogue as home time.
HTH.


----------



## sharkbait

Interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spuz Zard

I just picked up a 2nd hand one and the battery needed changing right off the hop.
I took it to my guy and he changed it but didn't bother to reset the time, he asked and I said don't worry I would take care of it. 
But after I got home and changed the time I realized that the hands were not matching... but I didn't panic I knew that there was a way to synchro the hands. After some googling I had everything all set.

I just kinda knew thru common sense that these kinds of watches have many different functions and methods of troubleshooting.


----------



## oldnslo

Out of a random search of Tissot watches, I ran across this model and was enamored. I nearly bid on a Ti version that was not running and thankfully did not execute that bid. I have since learned of the 2 generations (and the why's), the impact of high temperatures, and low water resistance for this watch (due to the altimeter and barometer needed function). Further research on sold and unsold items on auction sites lead me to see that other functions (other than time) can be problematic and prone to "not working". I was also surprised at the low post count on this site over the years on the T-touch. The watch seems to be a great concept, but comes short of delivering on that value for the price. Others will chime in, as I am a non-owner and have put this way down the list to own. Just my observation.


----------



## Spuz Zard

oldnslo said:


> Out of a random search of Tissot watches, I ran across this model and was enamored. I nearly bid on a Ti version that was not running and thankfully did not execute that bid. I have since learned of the 2 generations (and the why's), the impact of high temperatures, and low water resistance for this watch (due to the altimeter and barometer needed function). Further research on sold and unsold items on auction sites lead me to see that other functions (other than time) can be problematic and prone to "not working". I was also surprised at the low post count on this site over the years on the T-touch. The watch seems to be a great concept, but comes short of delivering on that value for the price. Others will chime in, as I am a non-owner and have put this way down the list to own. Just my observation.


Hey if you can find a second hand one at a good price thats not beat up, grab it! I bought mine 3-4months ago and after I reset the hands it has kept time to the second!
Also when I compare the values it comes up with to my new G-Shock Mudmaster GG-B100 it is spot on, handy when I am wearing either one and want to know the ambient temperature.
Now I definately would not subject the Touch to anywhere near anything like the Mudmaster is designed to handle. But if you can find one at a good price, buy it, it is a good little tool to have and fun to use.


----------



## jordan.gruener

I just got a t touch and everything works except the altimeter and temperature. Is there a way to recalibrate these? Thanks!


----------

